# Is this ok?



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, i have just started taking the pill, my doctor thought it could help with the heavy loss and pain.I started it three days ago on the first day of my period and the weird thing is im no longer bleeding. It's a bit of a shock because my periods are always heavy, is this normal?Im on marvelon which is a low dose pill.Any thoughts?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I used to get that every time I started a new pill. It's usually more common on the stronger dose pills though. You might (only might) also find you get a little bit of bleeding half way through the month for a little while. It should settle down but if you are worried ask you doctor.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks screamer for your reply, Iv'e only been on this pill for a few days and my IBS is awful,i would rather put up with my horrible periods then this. Going to see my doctor today to have a chat.


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

When I first started taking the pill, I got awful cramps all month long. I thought it was just side effects that would go away. They never did. 6 months later, I went to the doctor to ask him about it, and about another 6 months later, I was diagnosed with IBS. The pills didn't cause it, but definitely intensified it and brought it more to my attention. Now, I've been on it for 3 years, and either I'm used to the pain, or it's gotten better. I don't know which. But I like the period normalcy, and not having to worry about condoms and other birth control methods when I want to have sex. So, it's a personal choice whether to stick with it or not. Low-dose pills are supposed to be better for cramping, but it wasn't the case with me.


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

When i was on the pill my period was only usally only 3 days long max which did worry me to begin with as they used to be always longer- however the pain lessened. IBS-D was first expeienced in the last 18 months of taking the pill and IBS/PMS what ever you want to call it occured a bit (enough to be diagnosed with IBS after 12mths of suffering) but then i came off the pill and no longer had any PMS but IBS-D made life a living hell unitl i found this site and did some major diet changes which has helped but in relation to IBS and the pill i found it easier when i was on it!?! You may have to wait a couple of months until your system gets used to it or worse yet change to another - I was on a combination one.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't take the pill at all (or anything else hormonal for that matter) cause it makes my IBS D SOOO much worse. The tummy cramps are unbearable and the D starts to burn. It's horrible. I hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

hi im on marvelon too, have been for more than a year now and i had tried a few different ones before i got on marvelon the other pills made me feel sick, but marvelon has been great for me no side effects although the past months i have notised my period which is always heavy has been loads lighter although i still get bad period pains for some reason i would think yourself lucky ! id love not to have them, i go three months each time on marvelon without a period the doc said it was okay to do that


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

by the way it does say in the leaflet that comes with marvelon that some womens periods get lighter with it and some dont even have any at all so not to worry


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your help







I have stopped taking the pill now ,my ibs was getting way out of control, this will be the 8th pill i have tried, so i think i will give up!Now i have stopped the pill i have started again, so its like 2 periods this month







Oh the joy's of being a women







A funny think though is my female rabbit has her monthly's the same time as me, so my poor hubby has to put up with me snapping at him and sylvie (the rabbit) biting him, she never bit's me


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i think they proved at some point that women who live in close contact have their periods around the same time, its on that always advert, or used to be. although i didnt know it worked on pets







heehee


----------

